# BIOS Einstellungen SSD & 	ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Intel Z68



## h3rrB (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo, sorry ich hab schon gegoogelt aber so richtig schlau werde ich nicht.

ich habe das                                                                                      ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Board
und habe dort verbaut 

1. Crucial M4 128GB 
2. Crucial M4 256GB
3. Samsung 500GB 

Nun komme ich nicht klar was ich im Bios einstellen muss bei folgenden Punkten:

Marvel SATA Operation Mode ---> AHCI / IDE
Marvel SAATA3 Bootable --> Yes / No
SATA Mode ---> AHCI / IDE
SATA Aggressive Link Power Management --> Enable / Disable
Harddisk S.M.A.R.T --> Enable / Disable

Das die Frage die SSD´s schliese ich an die 6GB´s anschlüsse sowie die HDD auch 
Der Brenner auch am den 6er oder ist das wurscht wo der dran kommt?

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen weil naja bin ratlos und am verzweifel.
PS. Muss ich noch was einstellen damit ich vom USB Stick die Win7 installation starten kann?
Und gibt es im BIOS noch wichtige einstellungen die unbedingt gemacht werden müssen?

Danke für HILFE.... LG


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

den marvel komplett ausschalten, der ist mist.

die ssd's an den intel sata3 controller anschliessen. die hdd an sata2.

sata mode AHCI

LPM Disable

Smart enable

für die installtion mit dem stick muss die bootreihenfolge geändert werden.
an erster stelle der usb, dann die hdd/ssd


----------



## h3rrB (28. Januar 2012)

bei Marvel einstellungen auf disable bzw No oder nur den operation mod?


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

*Marvell SATA3 Operation Mode*
This item is for SATA3_M1 and SATA3_M2 ports. Use this to select Marvell SATA3 operation mode. Configuration options: [IDE Mode], [AHCI Mode] and [*Disabled*]. The default value is [IDE Mode].

*SATA Mode*
This item is for SATA3_0, SATA3_1 and SATA2_2 to SATA2_5 ports. Use this to select SATA mode. Con guration options: [IDE Mode], [*AHCI* *Mode*], [RAID Mode] and [Disabled]. The default value is [IDE Mode].




> We recommend to use Intel® Z68 SATA ports (SATA3_0,
> SATA3_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4 and SATA2_5) for
> your bootable devices. This will minimum your boot time and
> get the best performance. But if you still want to boot from
> Marvell SATA3 controller, you can still enable this in UEFI.


.

und alles, was du nicht brauchst, ausschalten.
zb 
OnBoard Floppy Controller
Serial Port
Serial Port Address
Infrared Port
CIR Controller


----------



## h3rrB (28. Januar 2012)

okay danke


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Das Brett hat ja nur 2x nativ SATA3, daher die beiden SSD's an den Intel SATA3-Port, und die HDD an einen SATA2-Port anschließen.


----------



## h3rrB (28. Januar 2012)

okay danke softy du hast das selbe board glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben. gibt es noch wichtige sachen die ich einstellen müsste ?


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Ich würde noch schauen, ob der RAM richtig erkannt wird, ggf. dort das XMP-Profil aktivieren. Sonst musst Du erstmal nichts weiter einstellen, solange Du nicht übertakten willst.


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

hab auch das board, nur ohne gen3.
brauchst eigentlich nicht mehr einstellen, wenn du nicht grad übertaktest.
und alles, was man nicht braucht, ausschalten, hab ich ja bereits erwähnt.
aber vllt softy ja noch nen tip^^


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> aber vllt softy ja noch nen tip^^



Du willst ja nur meine Spezial Settings für 924 Punkte beim AS SSD Benchmark  Vergiss es 

(Kleiner Scherz )


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du willst ja nur meine Spezial Settings für 924 Punkte beim AS SSD Benchmark  Vergiss es
> 
> (Kleiner Scherz )


 ist bestimmt ein auslesefehler


----------



## h3rrB (28. Januar 2012)

ach ich gebs langsam auf, die ssd´s rennen rest auch nur die hd7970 nicht. schon treiber bei amd geladen aber sie bleibt auf standart karte


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh nicht ganz, was Du meinst?


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

bin auch grad verwirrt..was hat jetzt die hd7970 mit dem problem zu tun? davon war ja nicht die rede


----------



## h3rrB (28. Januar 2012)

hehe sorry, war ein weiteres problem des neuen systems^^ ist aber behoben  system rennt einfach nur , von daher ein danke an euch zwei ^^


----------



## dj*viper (28. Januar 2012)

puuuhh glück gehabt 

dann weiterhin viel spaß


----------

